# syntheselen



## strongest1-2001 (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Guys,Anyone ever use Syntheselen-human version of Kynoselen without the severe cramping and heart palpatations.I've used Kyno before and found it to be very effective for muscle hardness and vascularity for only $60(100ml).I just ordered a bottle of Syn.& was wondering if anyone used it and what their results were.I'll never go back to Kyno i had cramps in my abs to last almost 22 minutes.Thanks for any help :sniper:


----------



## Big A (Mar 3, 2006)

Syntheselen is definetelly the better of the two products.


----------



## haze324 (Mar 5, 2006)

Tried them both and like Syth much better...


----------



## jrflex10er (Mar 5, 2006)

synth is much better bro....you will not be dissappointed in the results...


----------



## naase2004 (May 11, 2006)

Is it injectable as well?


----------



## Big A (May 12, 2006)

naase2004 said:
			
		

> Is it injectable as well?



Yes.


----------



## naase2004 (May 23, 2006)

*injecting*

Is it subq or intramuscular and if so what areas?


----------



## Cryptasm (May 24, 2006)

I 've used it IM, It would pbly burn like hell sub q...besides I do't belive it works sub q..IM only


----------

